# Wie mache ich daraus eine Vektorgrafik und kann ich es transparent speichern?



## Oktavia (27. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte dieses nette Tierchen, was ich angehängt habe auf Folie ausdrucken und dann als Dia verwenden. Wie bekomme es in eine Vektorgrafik umgewandelt? Geht das überhaupt mit PS 7? Es soll ja bei der Projektion klare Linien haben.
Ausserdem soll es nicht, wie hier vor einem weißem Hintergund stehen, sondern der soll im Druck transparent werden.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke schonmal im voraus
Grüße Oktavia


----------



## pamax (27. November 2006)

Hi,

das kannst du mit Adobe Illustrator machen.

pMx


----------



## digital art (28. November 2006)

Das gibt es verschiedene Wege.
Auf jeden Fall kannst du in Photoshop "Pfade" anlegen, und sie dann unter Datei/Exportieren/Pfade -Illustrator Exportieren. 

Diese Pfade kannst du mit Illustrator oder mit Freehand aufmachen und die Pfade werden als Vektor-Grafik auf deiner Arbeitsfläche erscheinen.

Du kannst natürlich die Elch-Grafik direkt im Freehand oder Illustrator aufmachen und mit Pfaden nachzeichnen. Wenn du es nur als skalierbare Grafik brauchst dann reicht dir natürlich nur Photoshop. (Grafik als Pfade). Wenn du den Hintergrund transparent haben möchtest dann kannst du die Grafik im Photoshop als Transparentes Giff oder PNG exportieren.


----------

